# Sekonda



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a sekonda ladies wristwatch and the movement calibre is SU1356 I have been told that it is obsolete. Does anybody know if there is a substitute I can purchase.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think your best bet is to search on ebay for a watch from which you can take a functioning movement.

Still, what is wrong with the one you have? Can't a watchmaker fix it?


----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

Had it on the tester and the printed circuit is goosed.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, it's a quartz? Can you post a couple of pictures? I assumed it would be a Russian mechanical calibre because of the SU (Soviet Union) but maybe it's a more recent watch? The current Sekonda has nothing to do with the old Russian Poljots.


----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

How do I insert a picture I click on image and all I get is URL it does not allow me to search my pictures


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a guide:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

Used www.Flickr.com and got the photo's on there, but I've given up trying to get a photo on here(Why can't it be like ebay easy peasy) Sorry.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You can post your Sekonda album link on here, I think. I don't use Flickr but I imagine it's similar to PB and you can do it like that with it.

The reason why you can't post like on ebay is because ebay stores the pictures. The forum doesn't do that (it would need tons and tons of space), so you have to link a photo that is stored elsewhere.


----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

I will try again but I don't see any the reason you need a photo it is just a quartz movement like most. I hope I am not appearing rude if so I apologise, just interested in why you need a photo.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

meanfenner said:


> I will try again but I don't see any the reason you need a photo it is just a quartz movement like most. I hope I am not appearing rude if so I apologise, just interested in why you need a photo.


 A photo would help because if you google "SU1356" the only watch related result you get is this thread. If it was a more common movement we wouldn't really need one.

Posting a photo is just a matter of copying the image url (right click on photo then "copy image location") and placing it between image tags - i.e [ img ]imageurl[ /img ] (but with no spaces).

Good luck!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That and the fact I suspect it is not an old Sekonda watch with a Soviet Union quartz movement. References can be tricky and Sekonda used to be a Russian export brand name.

I've also googled that movement and couldn't find anything and that just reinforced my suspicion that your watch is probably a more recent English owned Sekonda that has nothing to do with Russian watchmaking. If that is true, than it probably uses some sort of Chinese quartz movement and those can have tons of references. Basically, a lot of low end and fashion brands buy them and give them their own reference, which makes it pretty hard or nearly impossible to find another one that is the exact same thing but gets called something else.


----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> meanfenner said:
> 
> 
> > I will try again but I don't see any the reason you need a photo it is just a quartz movement like most. I hope I am not appearing rude if so I apologise, just interested in why you need a photo.
> ...


 I go into flickr and right click on the photo but there is no "Copy image location" I am well into computers but I cannot figure how to get this across to RTL, Sorry.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Never mind... where does the watch says it's made and what else does it say on the caseback?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

meanfenner said:


> Lampoc said:
> 
> 
> > meanfenner said:
> ...


 You get a list of size options in flikr when you right click. Pick one, then right click on the photo again.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Meanfenner

Can you post a link to the album where the picture(s) are stored so that we can have a look at them?


----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Never mind... where does the watch says it's made and what else does it say on the caseback?


 Just say's on the dial Sekonda Quartz and nothing inside the back of the case and the number 820822


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't know how comprehensive this list is but have a look on this link: http://sekondtime.wordpress.com/ussr-quartz/

Do you see any movement like yours?


----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Never mind... where does the watch says it's made and what else does it say on the caseback?


All it has on the dial is Sekonda it has nothing inside the case back but has 820822 on the back outside.


----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> I don't know how comprehensive this list is but have a look on this link: http://sekondtime.wordpress.com/ussr-quartz/
> 
> Do you see any movement like yours? No but mine is a ladies movement.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, ladies models are a lot less collectable and not many girls around watches, so much less information on the internet...

I wanted to help you out but I don't know what else I can do... If it has emotional value, I would send it to a good watchmaker* to see if he can replace the module for a size equivalent one. I don't see any other alternative.

*and by that I mean a watchmaker that knows about watchmaking. Not a watchmaker that only touches Rolexs and Breitlings and stuff like that.


----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> Meanfenner
> 
> Can you post a link to the album where the picture(s) are stored so that we can have a look at them?


 What a performance I finally succeeded (not very user friendly) I found anyway www.flickr.com/photos/rickytickytavy Sorry for all the trouble.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

DJH584 said:


> Meanfenner
> 
> Can you post a link to the album where the picture(s) are stored so that we can have a look at them?


 www.flickr.com/photos/rickytickytavy


----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> Yeah, ladies models are a lot less collectable and not many girls around watches, so much less information on the internet...
> 
> I wanted to help you out but I don't know what else I can do... If it has emotional value, I would send it to a good watchmaker* to see if he can replace the module for a size equivalent one. I don't see any other alternative.
> 
> *and by that I mean a watchmaker that knows about watchmaking. Not a watchmaker that only touches Rolexs and Breitlings and stuff like that.


 Thanks Kutusov I have searched and still searching for an alternative movement, I have fitted movements before with alternatives but I thought maybe someone on the forum had come across an alternative for the SU quoted movement. Thanks to all subscribers.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

meanfenner said:


> I have fitted movements before with alternatives


Did you manage to get one that fits? It looks like a nice movement, made of metal and jewel and all that... but it's a quartz, they're all more or less the same thing until you reach the really expensive superquartzs and stuff like that...

I was looking at pictures on the net and I haven't come across anything like that. Try posting this pictures on the "electric" section of the forum, or maybe on the "general" section. It has more visitors and maybe someone can recognize that particular movement.

Sorry for not being able to be more helpful...


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

meanfenner said:


> I have a sekonda ladies wristwatch and the movement calibre is SU1356 I have been told that it is obsolete. Does anybody know if there is a substitute I can purchase.


If I recall correctly, there was more than one Soviet manufacturer who produced a '1356' (13mm, quartz with second hand, no date). Could be a Chaika or a Luch or something else. I don't know if there is any difference between them in terms of shape and size (it's not a round movement) and hand sizes. I expect that the size will be similar to theinternationally most common Miyota and Seiko-Epson 3-hand quartz movements but I can't find a comparison chart to confirm this. you best bet would be to take it to a watchmaker to see what substitute he can fit for you.


----------



## Sekondtime (Dec 18, 2013)

Meanfenner,

I picked up this post from my website Sekondtime's Watches of the USSR.

As others have indicated the watch movement is a 1356 calibre movement for womens watches. These 1356 movements were produced by both Luch and Uglich watch factories. There is no difference between them as quartz movement technology was shared amongst the factories. Most development of quartz movements took place at the Uglich factory. For a replacement, if you can source a 1356 movement either a Luch or Uglich version would work. As the movement was for a Sekonda branded watch, often the movements do not carry a factory mark. The calibre number may be preceeded by L for Luch or Y for Uglich. The same is true of some Poljot quartz movements were the character used is P.

As well as being used in small women's watches, these movements were used by Luch to produce a dual time watch. Two movements were squeezed into a large watch case and the dial has two sets of hands and shows two faces which can be set independently. The Soviet Union was a vast country and it could be useful to know the time in Mosocw and the local time in Vladivostok for example!

I hope you find a replacement movement.


----------



## meanfenner (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks TTtT



Sekondtime said:


> Meanfenner,
> 
> I picked up this post from my website Sekondtime's Watches of the USSR.
> 
> ...


 Thanks Sekondtime will continue to search.


----------

